# Even though I'm new... Website/Blog Comments



## swatspyder (Feb 25, 2009)

I put together a wordpress blog for my photography.  I just recently started it and would like your feedback as to the site.

The main page is the wordpress website and I also have a subdomain for more of a portfolio type site that I will use for my eventual photography business.

The link to my photography page is just below the header of the wordpress site.

http://www.andrewdefilippis.com

Thank you


----------

